# Shiloh and Miranda



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

My grandaughter Miranda was visiting yesterday morning, and had her first 
bird holding session, and I think she may have liked it....











I think she enjoyed it and so did Shiloh....


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Cute pictures, I like Miranda's emotional progression from, not so sure to maybe ok, to I like this , to this is pretty great!:2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Randy,
The pictures of Miranda with Shiloh are absolutely precious!! I love the last one best. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

These pics of your granddaughter and Shiloh are so sweet! I especially love the first pic of Miranda holding Shiloh and looking at him while smiling. 
Thanks for sharing these heart-warming pictures with us, Randy. :hug:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hahahahaha the look on her little face, too cute!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Cody said:


> Cute pictures, I like Miranda's emotional progression from, not so sure to maybe ok, to I like this , to this is pretty great!:2thumbs:


She was a little hesitant for sure, but the pictures are accurate in her progression in comfort. Thank's Cody...



FaeryBee said:


> *Randy,
> The pictures of Miranda with Shiloh are absolutely precious!! I love the last one best. *


Thank you Deborah...



aluz said:


> These pics of your granddaughter and Shiloh are so sweet! I especially love the first pic of Miranda holding Shiloh and looking at him while smiling.
> Thanks for sharing these heart-warming pictures with us, Randy. :hug:


Thank you Ana, I very much enjoyed the whole scene, and was glad my wife's phone takes decent pic's...



justmoira said:


> Hahahahaha the look on her little face, too cute!


Thank you Moira...


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic pics Randy! Isn't it funny how some birds seem to know they are with a child and react really well - Shiloh looks delighted! Benedict adores children too! I think you have the makings of real bird fan with Miranda! I bet she she will talk about her experience all the time now, and look forward to more introductions! Lovely to see - thank you!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Shiloh*

What a wonderful gift you and Shiloh have given to a little girl who will remember this all of her life. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Jonah said:


> My grandaughter Miranda was visiting yesterday morning, and had her first
> bird holding session, and I think she may have liked it....
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing cuter than this


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Fantastic pictures :loveeyes:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

This is sure cuteness!!! Miranda with Shiloh how wonderful your granddaughter has made a friend for life... Maybe her parents will buy her a bird and when she is old enough she can make friends on talk budgies...Randy your granddaughter is lovely...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ah - the makings of a Baby Bird Whisperer! Miranda is beyond precious, Brother Randy - so glad you captured this moment...*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Absolute darlingness (not a word, I know!)... but wow!! Adorable.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Penzance said:


> Fantastic pics Randy! Isn't it funny how some birds seem to know they are with a child and react really well - Shiloh looks delighted! Benedict adores children too! I think you have the makings of real bird fan with Miranda! I bet she she will talk about her experience all the time now, and look forward to more introductions! Lovely to see - thank you!


Thank you Simon. Yes, Shiloh was into it. The one pic shows him looking up her arm and that is when I took him from her because I was sure he was about to scurry up her arm to the shoulder and didn't want her to get scared...



Jo Ann said:


> What a wonderful gift you and Shiloh have given to a little girl who will remember this all of her life. Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn. I hope she remembers it but if not, I will have the pics to remind her. Just trying to pass on the same kind of gift that was given to me many years ago....



Jedikeet said:


> There's nothing cuter than this


Thank's Nick...



chirper said:


> Fantastic pictures :loveeyes:


Thank you my friend...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh, they are absolutely precious together! Great pictures, Randy :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> This is sure cuteness!!! Miranda with Shiloh how wonderful your granddaughter has made a friend for life... Maybe her parents will buy her a bird and when she is old enough she can make friends on talk budgies...Randy your granddaughter is lovely...


Thank you Lyn. My wife said my son got a kick out of the pics when she showed him, so you never know, someday she may have a bird or two of her own...



SPBudgie said:


> *Ah - the makings of a Baby Bird Whisperer! Miranda is beyond precious, Brother Randy - so glad you captured this moment...*


Thank you sister, I am glad the wife was right there with her phone camera...



jrook said:


> Absolute darlingness (not a word, I know!)... but wow!! Adorable.


Thank you Judy. Darlingness may not be a word, but I like it...



eduardo said:


> *Oh, they are absolutely precious together! Great pictures, Randy :thumbsup:*


Thank you Dee...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Randy, these are beautiful pictures! It's lovely to see Miranda learning all about our feathered friends at an early age and clearly I think she's found something she likes  

Of course, Shiloh seems to really enjoy his new friend  

I really enjoyed these pictures, thank you for sharing them! :hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a story these pictures tell. From a hesitant , not too sure , but I do trust you Grandpa Gorgeous little girl . Through to an amazing radiant smile of pure delight and awesomeness.
Randy, Miranda is so precious sitting there and lovely Shiloh behaving himself perfectly. Thank you for sharing made me smile over and over.:clap:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Randy, these are beautiful pictures! It's lovely to see Miranda learning all about our feathered friends at an early age and clearly I think she's found something she likes
> 
> Of course, Shiloh seems to really enjoy his new friend
> 
> I really enjoyed these pictures, thank you for sharing them! :hug:


Thank you Starling. I certainly hope she becomes a bird lover. I will 
do everything in my power to help it along that route...



Pretty boy said:


> What a story these pictures tell. From a hesitant , not too sure , but I do trust you Grandpa Gorgeous little girl . Through to an amazing radiant smile of pure delight and awesomeness.
> Randy, Miranda is so precious sitting there and lovely Shiloh behaving himself perfectly. Thank you for sharing made me smile over and over.:clap:


Thank you cathy. Your description is spot on, and I'm glad you liked them...


----------

